# Aussie Guy starting Lamacital - Anyone else had sucess?



## AussiePheonix (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi,

I'm in a mental hospital in Sydnety Australia. Totally flipped out about this crazy shit!

I have been started on Lovan (prozac) 20mg and starting on 25mg Lamacital (Lamotrigine) that will be titrated weekly by 25mg to 200+mg.

Anyone else had any success with an SSRI + Lamacital?

Particular with DR i.e. visual aspects like feeling you are in a dream.

Let me know how you went.

Cheers
Nathan


----------



## mipmunk40 (Nov 13, 2012)

Let me know how you get on. I am currently being weaned off of Effexor and Remeron and am then going onto Prozac 20mg and if not improvement onto lamictal. So let me know if any improvement. Roxy


----------



## evman25 (Oct 15, 2012)

i've been on prozac for about 6 weeks and i have seen a huge improvement in the severity of my dp....it has decreased my anxiety and panic attacks which were the main cause...overall im a happier person since starting it good luck!


----------



## AussiePheonix (Dec 5, 2012)

@mipmunk40 - Will do. Today is 4th day on Lovan (Prozac), seems to be a big improvement in terms of mood, but no change with DP/DR, just my ability to cope with it. So much easier when you are in a better mood.

@evman25 - good to hear man. How is your memory?


----------



## mipmunk40 (Nov 13, 2012)

well fingers crossed, hoping once I have got off this effexor and remeron that the prozac will help and if it doesn't lamictal will be added to the prozac. Hope you both keep me updated! Roxy x


----------



## AussiePheonix (Dec 5, 2012)

**Update**

On 30mgs Lovan (Prozac) and 25mgs of Lamicital.

I have had two days now where my mood has been much better.

Its amazing how much mood effects DP/DR.

It is still there but it's much much easier to accept it and get on with other things and stop obcessing about it.

I am hoping i can increase my baseline mood to a level that makes DP/DR acceptable ongoing.

Certainly my suicidal ideation had stopped and there is some hope now!.

Love to hear about your expierences with medication in particular lamictal (lamotrigine).

Cheers
Nathan


----------



## mipmunk40 (Nov 13, 2012)

I have been on prozac for 5 days, but my mood has been worse, anxiety and not wanting to do anything, is this normal to feel like this when you first start on Prozac, as I understand SSRI's can make you feel worse before they make you feel better??


----------

